# Instrument Cluster Swap / Upgrade?



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Has anyone replaced their older style clusters (red needles) to the TTS style with White needles etc...?

My cluster has an error against it that won't clear, it doesn't cause any problems but I want to replace it and thought about fitting the TTS cluster, go for something different.

My car is a late 2006 (56) 8J and I've read that it's not a straight forward upgrade for the earlier models? Has anyone done this, does anyone know what's involved to do it?

Cheers


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

It's been done Barry and there is a thread on here somewhere. If I remember correctly there is a fair bit of coding involved.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

tttony said:


> It's been done Barry and there is a thread on here somewhere. If I remember correctly there is a fair bit of coding involved.


Cheers Tony, I did search but couldn't find anything. I'm not fussed about a bit of coding, it's just working out if there is anything else required.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hazzydayz advertise it so it must be possible. They advise the engine ECU might need upgrading but not sure which versions support the new instruments

Coding is probably more difficult than just VCDS due to the mileage I would have thought. I have also considered this upgrade so post what you find out


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

I had a 3.2 on my watch list and had full TTS kit and cluster too

So must be possible as mentioned above


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's more than just coding 
Possible ecu upgrade 
Possible abs problems 
Immobiliser requires programming etc 
Keys etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks guys. I wander what makes it that you 'possibly' need to replace, I'll need to do some digging and see what is and isn't compatible I guess.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That will depend on which cluster you went for Barry 
Obviously a ttrs has way more functionality etc therefor would require the relevant ecu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What extra does the RS one do?

Would the RS one ever work with any version of V6 ECU as it never came like that?


----------



## VinceB (May 20, 2019)

ReTTro fit said:


> That will depend on which cluster you went for Barry
> Obviously a ttrs has way more functionality etc therefor would require the relevant ecu
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really sorry to jump in on the thread, especially when it has basically nothing to do with this topic or in fact the mk3. I have a mk2 question and was told you are the guru in this area. Would you mind possibly having a look at this thread...

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2ae43a650a

Thanks so much and sorry for jumping in on this one.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

tttony said:


> It's been done Barry and there is a thread on here somewhere. If I remember correctly there is a fair bit of coding involved.


I'm no closer to finding any info on this, ttony, do you happen to know where that thread is, I can't find anything on search.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry Barry, I can't remember who started the thread I'm thinking about. I think that it was 3-4 years ago. I've also had a search around for you but can't find it either.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

tttony said:


> Sorry Barry, I can't remember who started the thread I'm thinking about. I think that it was 3-4 years ago. I've also had a search around for you but can't find it either.


No worries mate, thanks for looking.

I may just have to play around and do a bit of trial and error!!


----------

